# JS Bach Keyboard Music



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Been slowly collecting his scores for keyboard. Preludes, fugues, toccatas, suites, inventions, sonatas, sinfonies. All I can say is I am blown away by how intricate and well constructed they are, plus the beauty they hold.

Can I ask a small piece of advice from any pianists, please? In some of the scores there are blocks of chords with _arpeggio_ written above them. Do I just play them as written, ie broken chords, or is this a indication to improvise on each chord?

Thank you


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I can't answer your question but since this is about his keyboard music, i must say that i really like this piece.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Also i have heard that some great musician once said that " Bach's Well tempered clavier is the old testament of music and Beethoven's Piano sonatas are the new testament of music"


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

I think the "arpeggio" thing is an abreviation. If there an arpeggio formula which is already used before this note, use it. Other wise... do arpeges with the chords written. However you want to do them, even though there must be some rules if you want to do them properly following the baroque aesthetic.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm personally not sure, but if you can't find a reasonable answer, I would suggest you listen to a handful of recordings while following the score and see what performance practice is.


----------

